# Have you ever looked at a PAX as you approach and canceled?



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

For any reason.

Yesterday at rush hour I had DF on looking for a few commuters as I make my way back home. Got a ping on the wrong side of the street so as I pass by before pulling a U-turn, I see it's three high school aged dude-bros with shaggy hair and a skateboard and literally hit the gas as they recognized my car and canceled once around the corner.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes... several times.


----------



## BlastedChango (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeah, the idiot made me wait for 6 minutes, i was cancelling the ride when the guy was crossing the street and i drove off, i have to say that i enjoyed it a little to see his face. I enjoyed it more knowing that i got the cancellation fee


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

No. Not only is that discrimination, the rider may actually tip


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> No. Not only is that discrimination, the rider may actually tip


I invented a new game...it is a "jump to conclusions mat."

Please define what you are implying by discrimination? You think I see a black man and drive off? Or perhaps I see the pax of any race or gender so drunk, they can barely stand up. Or perhaps a group of kids. In that case, yeah, I discriminate.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I once picke up a guy with an ax.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

jp300h said:


> I invented a new game...it is a "jump to conclusions mat."
> 
> Please define what you are implying by discrimination? You think I see a black man and drive off? Or perhaps I see the pax of any race or gender so drunk, they can barely stand up. Or perhaps a group of kids. In that case, yeah, I discriminate.
> 
> View attachment 110177


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=discrimination


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

prsvshine said:


> No. Not only is that discrimination, the rider may actually tip


Or, they may kidnap you a make you a sex slave and no tip


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Or, they may kidnap you a make you a sex slave and no tip


Whats the down side?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I size up all pax upon approach if I see anything that makes my spidey sense tingle I keep going. After almost 4 years I'm pretty good a reading the signs.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Beur said:


> I size up all pax upon approach if I see anything that makes my spidey sense tingle I keep going. After almost 4 years I'm pretty good a reading the signs.


I normally don't cancel and make judgements on people till they are in my car. Maybe too late by then. But am still alive Thank God.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I cancel on all white passengers, just to prove I'm not racist.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

prsvshine said:


> Whats the down side?


For his great Danes....


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Well, after my last blow up with that partner that was recorded my passenger rating is down to 3.4 and no Ubers will pick me up.

I wonder why?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> Whats the down side?


No tipping


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Did a target pax pickup. I wanted so bad to cancel but our eyes caught each other as I turned a blinded corner. Mother and daughter with a few bags. Didn't have the heart to cancel so I continued with the pickup. Popped the trunk and off we go to min ride fare. At drop off, I had forgot I had bottles of water in the back still in plastic wrap. They took longer than usual....strange I thought. After concluding the ride, I pulled over to take inventory of items I should have in the trunk. What do u know....I had two bottles of water taken from the package. What a disgusting feeling. Yuk.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

2 obviously tweaking "ladies of the night".....

I'll pass.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Did a target pax pickup. I wanted so bad to cancel but our eyes caught each other as I turned a blinded corner. Mother and daughter with a few bags. Didn't have the heart to cancel so I continued with the pickup. Popped the trunk and off we go to min ride fare. At drop off, I had forgot I had bottles of water in the back still in plastic wrap. They took longer than usual....strange I thought. After concluding the ride, I pulled over to take inventory of items I should have in the trunk. What do u know....I had two bottles of water taken from the package. What a disgusting feeling. Yuk.


Go back to the ride and demand their rating be changed to 1* and you never want to be matched agaim


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I get a ping to a grocery store and didn't check the address. Saw someone with a full cart standing outside waiting for me, I drove by and cancelled. 
Set the destination filter to the airport, get a ping to a house and see 3 high school kids with no luggage. They weren't going to the airport and I only wanted rides to the airport. Got it 2 minutes later, which I wouldn't have even if I waited the 5 minutes to cancel


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I get a ping to a grocery store and didn't check the address. Saw someone with a full cart standing outside waiting for me, I drove by and cancelled.
> Set the destination filter to the airport, get a ping to a house and see 3 high school kids with no luggage. They weren't going to the airport and I only wanted rides to the airport. Got it 2 minutes later, which I wouldn't have even if I waited the 5 minutes to cancel


How do you set a destination filter?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I get a ping to a grocery store and didn't check the address. Saw someone with a full cart standing outside waiting for me, I drove by and cancelled.
> Set the destination filter to the airport, get a ping to a house and see 3 high school kids with no luggage. They weren't going to the airport and I only wanted rides to the airport. Got it 2 minutes later, which I wouldn't have even if I waited the 5 minutes to cancel


I hate canceling as I get reminders that my acceptance rate is low, both Uber and Lyft. I had to cancel Lyft line request in Naperville as I waited for a ping at home dining table. I cancelled as Waze was still inop and I wasn't interested in manually entering addresses either on Waze or Google maps. I had to change GPS settings on the apps, got gas, waited, then got a Lyft ping from 2 college (from the city) students who were in Naperville for a "book club." They didn't want to wait for the Metra so I took them to the city. Asian kid gave a $5 tip, so another good Lyft story. Then set the DF, and got a ping from a late city worker on her way home to 5th and Kostner. My Prius shocks, tie rods, were aching and yelling "why are you doing this to us?" She weighed 350-400 pounds. I could hear the 1.8L Ice Prius engine growling and struggling. No tip for this last pax last night. Not so good ending to the night last night. But hey, $45 net net for about two hours work.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

We can't afford to cancel pax here, we have more ants than pax in my area. People are willing to pick up ax wielding murderers in my area.



Prius13 said:


> I hate canceling as I get reminders that my acceptance rate is low, both Uber and Lyft. I had to cancel Lyft line request in Naperville as I waited for a ping at home dining table. I cancelled as Waze was still inop and I wasn't interested in manually entering addresses either on Waze or Google maps. I had to change GPS settings on the apps, got gas, waited, then got a Lyft ping from 2 college (from the city) students who were in Naperville for a "book club." They didn't want to wait for the Metra so I took them to the city. Asian kid gave a $5 tip, so another good Lyft story. Then set the DF, and got a ping from a late city worker on her way home to 5th and Kostner. My Prius shocks, tie rods, were aching and yelling "why are you doing this to us?" She weighed 350-400 pounds. I could hear the 1.8L Ice Prius engine growling and struggling. No tip for this last pax last night. Not so good ending to the night last night. But hey, $45 net net for about two hours work.


I wonder is a morbidly obese pax damages your shocks or suspension if Uber would pay to fix it.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I 


wk1102 said:


> Or, they may kidnap you a make you a sex slave and no tip


doubt there'd be no tip


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> We can't afford to cancel pax here, we have more ants than pax in my area. People are willing to pick up ax wielding murderers in my area.
> 
> I wonder is a morbidly obese pax damages your shocks or suspension if Uber would pay to fix it.


Uber pays for jack ie nothing.



Lee239 said:


> We can't afford to cancel pax here, we have more ants than pax in my area. People are willing to pick up ax wielding murderers in my area.
> 
> I wonder is a morbidly obese pax damages your shocks or suspension if Uber would pay to fix it.


I was more worried about getting jacked or shot at Kostner.



Lee239 said:


> We can't afford to cancel pax here, we have more ants than pax in my area. People are willing to pick up ax wielding murderers in my area.
> 
> I wonder is a morbidly obese pax damages your shocks or suspension if Uber would pay to fix it.


What market are you in? There are too many ants as well in DuPage County Illinois.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Uber pays for jack ie nothing.
> 
> I was more worried about getting jacked or shot at Kostner.
> 
> What market are you in? There are too many ants as well in DuPage County Illinois.


Fort Myers FL


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

Absolutely. Late one night I decided "this is my last ride" and get a ping for a pickup about a mile from my house. I pull up and see the guy leaning against his car. I purposely drive about 20 feet past him and put my flashers on. 

He starts shambling down the road like a zombie from The Walking Dead. He was so drunk he could barely remain standing. Noped right the hell out of there, cancelled and went home.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I drove by a pair with 2 full wal-mart carts of groceries...hit the cancel button and made a u-turn and drove by them again. Now I cancel if the request is within a shopping area or wal-mart. I just dont want to be a grocery hauler. Its a waste of my time, no tip and a short ride.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I cancel all the time if I don't like the look of my pax. Last weekend I pulled up to apartment, these three half wits came prancing out in full ghetto garb...flat bill hats, pants around their ass, shiney overpriced court shoes....I could hear their mouths yapping over my rolled up windows and stereo playing. These kids couldn't have been more whiter if they were raised in a coal mine. Pathetic. Probably stunk of Axe body spray and weed.

Drove off, canceled, bye bye. No ride is worth having that in my car.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Now that I read more stories I can see why I might cancel even in a slow area.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

swingset said:


> I cancel all the time if I don't like the look of my pax. Last weekend I pulled up to apartment, these three half wits came prancing out in full ghetto garb...flat bill hats, pants around their ass, shiney overpriced court shoes....I could hear their mouths yapping over my rolled up windows and stereo playing. These kids couldn't have been more whiter if they were raised in a coal mine. Pathetic. Probably stunk of Axe body spray and weed.
> 
> Drove off, canceled, bye bye. No ride is worth having that in my car.


 The sad thing is, the description of the smell of weed and axe body spray is probably dead on accurate.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> We can't afford to cancel pax here, we have more ants than pax in my area. People are willing to pick up ax wielding murderers in my area.
> 
> I wonder is a morbidly obese pax damages your shocks or suspension if Uber would pay to fix it.


I would think whacked people would just be thrown in the bay or Atlantic.



DelaJoe said:


> I drove by a pair with 2 full wal-mart carts of groceries...hit the cancel button and made a u-turn and drove by them again. Now I cancel if the request is within a shopping area or wal-mart. I just dont want to be a grocery hauler. Its a waste of my time, no tip and a short ride.


When I was a noob, I was happy to get a Lyft ping. Then it was a Walmart shopper, mom weighed 400 pounds and a kid who needed seat bolster. $5 ride. No tip. Another Uber customer was from ghetto of Aurora, stuck a lit cigarette into his hoodie pocket, I didn't cancel which I should have, my car reeked of cigarette smoke for two days. Thanks for all the tips, I will be sure to hit cancel with these ghetto pax which should take the Cta or Pace bus.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Beur said:


> I size up all pax upon approach if I see anything that makes my spidey sense tingle I keep going. After almost 4 years I'm pretty good a reading the signs.


For some reason, when I'm pulling up to a pax in the burbs....and they start waving their cell phone up in the air....like they are hailing a Taxi in NYC......I get this 'spidey sense tingle' that this is gonna be a 1* pax. Most of the time I am right.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> For some reason, when I'm pulling up to a pax in the burbs....and they start waving their cell phone up in the air....like they are hailing a Taxi in NYC......I get this 'spidey sense tingle' that this is gonna be a 1* pax. Most of the time I am right.


Lolz. I do that when am pax, am from the burbs!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Prius13 said:


> Lolz. I do that when am pax, am from the burbs!


If they have a smile on their face when doing this....then no problem. If they have a serious or mean look....then here comes trouble!


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Iceagetlc said:


> For any reason.
> 
> Yesterday at rush hour I had DF on looking for a few commuters as I make my way back home. Got a ping on the wrong side of the street so as I pass by before pulling a U-turn, I see it's three high school aged dude-bros with shaggy hair and a skateboard and literally hit the gas as they recognized my car and canceled once around the corner.


I only do this if they are black, white, hispanic, Asian, guys, ugly, cholos, bloods, crypts, native american, indian, english, spanish.

otherwise I dont discriminate


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Iceagetlc said:


> For any reason.
> 
> Yesterday at rush hour I had DF on looking for a few commuters as I make my way back home. Got a ping on the wrong side of the street so as I pass by before pulling a U-turn, I see it's three high school aged dude-bros with shaggy hair and a skateboard and literally hit the gas as they recognized my car and canceled once around the corner.


I remember one time it was surging and as I was pulling up the surge was going higher (was checking on another phone) so I cancelled hahahah. Then got a ping again from the same person at a higher surge I was like oh ish... but I said f it and picked them up and when they got in they said they don't know what happened and thought they cancelled on accident and the ride went up to $60


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Did a target pax pickup. I wanted so bad to cancel but our eyes caught each other as I turned a blinded corner. Mother and daughter with a few bags. Didn't have the heart to cancel so I continued with the pickup. Popped the trunk and off we go to min ride fare. At drop off, I had forgot I had bottles of water in the back still in plastic wrap. They took longer than usual....strange I thought. After concluding the ride, I pulled over to take inventory of items I should have in the trunk. What do u know....I had two bottles of water taken from the package. What a disgusting feeling. Yuk.


U got jacked


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

If I see them holding a dog or cat in their arms, or have a dog on a leash, I don't even slow down. 

If they have open solo cups, bottles of beer, etc., I don't even slow down.

If they have little kids and no car seat? I don't even slow down.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> If I see them holding a dog or cat in their arms, or have a dog on a leash, I don't even slow down.
> 
> If they have open solo cups, bottles of beer, etc., I don't even slow down.
> 
> If they have little kids and no car seat? I don't even slow down.


Great tips, I must be too nice and cray cray. I got a ping tonight while on County Farm/Roosevelt Wheaton. I saw the ping as on Rte. 59 West Chicago, 7 minutes out. I thought it is at my limit or threshold distance, haven't had pax for the night, I will pick her up. I should know by now it's West Chicago. She calls me before end of Lyft timer, "am checking out I will be right out; it's a Mexican grocery off Main and 59. 3-4 minutes later after 5 minute timer expired, she comes out with cart carrying ten grocery bags and 3 x 12 can cases of pop. I helped her load her groceries in my Prius, I start the trip and she's only going 1/2 mile. The $&&##@! Then on our way, she calls her household members on cell yelling "get ready, put your shoes on and get these groceries from Lyft driver! I did my part!" She asked me to pull into long driveway and her dear loving live in boyfriend (assumption on my part) and latter's son are not ready. I haul part of her groceries to the door as I wanted to leave and end this trip asap. The boyfriend and son finally come out and haul balance of groceries from my car to their house. 20 minute work and wait time for measly but life changing $4. Guess if there was a tip. Later I get a Lyft Line ping x2 at 15 minutes out while am on Chicago and Naperville road, the pax is at 75th and Lemont. Am thinking my quota for cheap #ss pax for the day is done. I ignored the Lyft Line ping 2x. Booya. Then Lyft messages me on how low my acceptance rate is, trying to make me feel guilty. Whateva.

By the way, I saw that Ord was busy tonight. I should have done runs there. Anyone rolling in dough $$$$$ due to cancelled flights and rain tonight?


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

jchc22 said:


> I only do this if they are black, white, hispanic, Asian, guys, ugly, cholos, bloods, crypts, native american, indian, english, spanish.
> 
> otherwise I dont discriminate


Lol my dad was an old-school Middle Eastern man. He always claimed: I'm not racist, I hate everyone equally


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Question: How about this one? How could driver not spot these guys were dealers? Did he want his 15 mins of fame? >>


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> For some reason, when I'm pulling up to a pax in the burbs....and they start waving their cell phone up in the air....like they are hailing a Taxi in NYC......I get this 'spidey sense tingle' that this is gonna be a 1* pax. Most of the time I am right.





Prius13 said:


> Lolz. I do that when am pax, am from the burbs!


Burbarians are teh worst!!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> How do you set a destination filter?


Really? You don't know how to use the Uber app?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Really? You don't know how to use the Uber app?


Nope, My fourth day driving did only 8 trips, I can't even hardly figure out where they are going when I pick up.

Which Uber college did you attend?


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

I've made several misjudgments about pax from their appearance and learned that cool people don't always look cool. Now I really only pass up on a ride if the pax approaches my car staggering drunk, carrying food, or a whirling chainsaw.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

bostonwolf said:


> Absolutely. Late one night I decided "this is my last ride" and get a ping for a pickup about a mile from my house. I pull up and see the guy leaning against his car. I purposely drive about 20 feet past him and put my flashers on.
> 
> He starts shambling down the road like a zombie from The Walking Dead. He was so drunk he could barely remain standing. Noped right the hell out of there, cancelled and went home.


But that guy really needed a ride lol.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Nope, My fourth day driving did only 8 trips, I can't even hardly figure out where they are going when I pick up.
> 
> Which Uber college did you attend?


I studied the phone and I listened a lot, expecially at the TNC lots. Made a lot of friends. If you uninstall and re-install the app one of the first thing is does is show you how and where to set a destination.
So students, here's Uber College 101.
While you are on-line (can be done while off-line as well as long as you are ready to go online at that moment), touch the 3 dash lines in the upper left hand corner. You will see a screen that says "Find trips toward a destination" under which you will see that you are allowed to do this 2 times per day (2 of 2 remaining today) and then a blue bar saying "SET A DESTINATION". This will take you to a screen with a search box and you can enter your home address, NRG, IAH, Hobby Airport, whatever you would like. The idea behind this option is to get you a trip home (at least in the direction of home) at the end of the day or only ride in the direction you would like to go when your day starts.
Now, there is no guarantee that you will get a ride to your destination especially when entering IAH but it will keep you from getting rides to Hobby when where you want to go it IAH. There is also a timer of the destination which I estimate to be 1:30. So if you set the filter and get a short ride, the destination filter is still in effect even though it does not look like it is and your next ride should keep you going in the correct general direction. You may even have to turn around and go back to a more populated area if one of the rides leaves you in the boonies but in any case, as long as your time has not run out then the filter is still in place. When your time expires a note will pop up telling you that your destination filter has expired and asks if you would like to stay on line or go off line (your choice). Working the filter to match your driving takes a bit of practice to figure out where you want to be and when but it can be a very handy tool to get you where you want to be when the destination is important. Using destination filter during a surge can be a big benefit or a disaster. If no one is going that way you can miss the surge. If you happen to catch a long ride you will be well paid. It is a handy tool but it will even sometimes send you in the wrong direction. Just remember the filter is still in place so don't waste it by going off-line or picking a new destination. Once you set it you are likely going to want to ride it out and hope for the best.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I was worried today when I had a pick up on my way home from the airport at a Popeye's Chicken in the hood, but it was just the manager going to a bar after work so it was fine.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

You should be worried when your pickup location is somewhere you consider to be the "hood". If you felt that this was not a safe area or an area where you would feel completely safe you never should have accepted the ping. You NEVER have to pick up anyone. The choice is ALWAYS yours. Please, if you learn nothing else on the forum, understand that saying NO to a ride is completely OK. You do not work for Uber. Uber cannot tell you what to do and when to do it. You MUST learn where you want to go and where you do not. Once you have that information firmly in mind you will know when to accept and when not to accept. Before this new pick up screen it was much harder to determine where the pickup was. The new screen makes it much clearer (despite less info) to determine where the pick up is and whether you should accept the ping.
Also, keep in mind that if you accept the ping but you find that you are headed into an area where you are not comfortable you should ABSOLUTELY cancel the ride and drive away. You have to do this A LOT to make Uber mad and you should use it at will when necessary. You can be good for the next few days and your numbers will come back up again. The acceptance and cancellation rates are only based upon the last 7 days so "fixing yourself" is pretty easy.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> But that guy really needed a ride lol.


And I'm sure he got one. Just not with me.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Usedtobe, the driver app does vary from market to market, so he may not actually have the destination filter option. My market is smaller and we certainly do not; however, when I took a trip to Charlotte, it suddenly popped up and told me all about using it. Heck, we just got the very helpful visible airport queue here _finally_ only 3-4 months ago.

As to the OP, I will save my cancels for when they are really needed. Typically, people ordering an Uber when they should not - still eating greasy fast food, rider's girlfriend throwing up in the street, soaking wet guys with sand and sunscreen after tubing on the river all day, liquored up meathead fighting outside a bar (" Babe, stoppppp!! Our Uber is here"), etc. Timing is everything as they say.

You really need to CYA and look out for yourself in this gig. Drivers without a backbone who allow riders to walk all over them (overloading, multiple lengthy stops, eating/smoking in their cars) make things worse for the rest of us imho.


----------



## XanderPikachu (Jan 28, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Did a target pax pickup. I wanted so bad to cancel but our eyes caught each other as I turned a blinded corner. Mother and daughter with a few bags. Didn't have the heart to cancel so I continued with the pickup. Popped the trunk and off we go to min ride fare. At drop off, I had forgot I had bottles of water in the back still in plastic wrap. They took longer than usual....strange I thought. After concluding the ride, I pulled over to take inventory of items I should have in the trunk. What do u know....I had two bottles of water taken from the package. What a disgusting feeling. Yuk.


I hope At least you got a Compliment for Gr8 Amenities


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

If they look like they may puke, holding food or smoking a cigarette. The first two are immediate cancellations smokers get a chilly ride home.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Iceagetlc said:


> For any reason.
> 
> Yesterday at rush hour I had DF on looking for a few commuters as I make my way back home. Got a ping on the wrong side of the street so as I pass by before pulling a U-turn, I see it's three high school aged dude-bros with shaggy hair and a skateboard and literally hit the gas as they recognized my car and canceled once around the corner.


Once I was not looking and the pax sat in the front seat. He was big and looked like he would kill you in a second just for fun. He turned out to be one of the most pleasant riders I ever had and the time just flew by. So now I don't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

All of the time , not because of who they are but what they have with them (I don't do grocery store runs etc...) 

On Lyft I do it more so if I pull up , click arrive and see the destination sucks . I cancel and drive away , it's a dick move but I'm here to make money


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

i refuse to pick up obese people
they usually smell too


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I started canceling almost any group of young people in a wealthy, gated community. I once canceled a ride because I didn't like the looks of the cars parked in the driveway. A confederate flag front plate was enough. 

What I hate is when you get dlck pax who are black. Because then, if you don't pick them up next time, everyone thinks it's a racial thing. I don't care about skin color, all I care about is how you act in my car. On the flip side, you're not any less of a dlck because you're black.


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

I once cancelled a trip that I started. I picked up some guy from a gay club. And before everybody gets their panties in a bunch it wasn't cuz he was gay. It was because as soon as he got in my car I could smell poop and burnt rubber. It was gross.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Guapcollecta said:


> I once cancelled a trip that I started. I picked up some guy from a gay club. And before everybody gets their panties in a bunch it wasn't cuz he was gay. It was because as soon as he got in my car I could smell poop and burnt rubber. It was gross.


please delete this post - its offensive


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> please delete this post - its offensive


Really? Is it any more offensive than your not picking up obese people comment?
Because I have no problem with gay people I just don't like to smell poop.


----------



## mxxdude (Mar 3, 2017)

Got a ping from a lady , turned out to be in a walmart parking lot in a ghetto side of town, decided **** it. about 3min I got a text that says, "be right out just need to change my son" lmao, I responded "okay ill be waiting out front" SIKE, slowly drove off and as I was pulling out of the parking lot the timer hit 5min I canceled took my fee and went offline


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> please delete this post - its offensive


Quit being so sensitive. Maybe the gay guy didn't clean out before doing the deed and things got messy. That's his problem not ours.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Quit being so sensitive. Maybe the gay guy didn't clean out before doing the deed and things got messy. That's his problem not ours.


Ffs - doesn't this shit make you wanna puke ?

It's not stuff you would share in a forum

Perhaps you're comfortable talking about this crap at your dinner table


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

It's their life, not mine. We don't discuss the gay community around my dinner table. Bigotted morans on the other hand...


----------



## humblyballin (Apr 5, 2017)

One time black riders pic looked scary, I picked him up anyway & he was a nice airline pilot. Can't judge ppl thats why I still picked him up. 

Recently picked up 2 younger black dudes, they were friendly, and it was weird b/c they were from out of town & they were like we r going to go bowling I think. But they seemed unsure about the location I was taking them to & it was a 25 min ride on 25% prime time. I started getting a bad feeling the closer we got and then turned down the last rd & it was all dark & empty looking & I was like so, there is bowling down here? They were like ya I think so...looked to the right & boom, there it was. 

I guess the sketch feeling was cause they didnt know where it was...

I cancel when the ride is 25 min away for $12 and I know I cant get a ride back, cant make money in my car on that

I did pull up & these guys were drinking open can beers, they threw them to the curb but one guy brought one in the car, I asked him to get rid of it & they all 3 chugged it and threw it out so that was fine as long as they comply. 

I sometimes cancel when ppl piss me off with wrong pin location, but usually wait the 5 min and collect. 

Most drunk ppl have come to the car on their own and walked straight enough that I give them rides, I read someone elses cooment about they only pick up ppl who can walk to & get into car on their own & I like that rule


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

I love wrong pin locations. "I'll be there shortly!" Then wait and collect your $.80/minute fee.


----------



## Fredly00 (Jan 24, 2017)

Had a guy once, at a bar, called him... said yeah just finishing my drink and paying the tab... 
Waited 5 minutes... left I think I saw him runnin in the rear view mirror... last thing I need is someone
who just chugged their last drink, running and hopping in the car.


----------



## backyarddad (May 16, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> No. Not only is that discrimination, the rider may actually tip


Are you ****ing serious? Discrimination? WTF, Hillary supporter.

What I like to do, since I am not ANTI UBER and will do everything I can to ruin them, is I go out, accept a ping, drive around and around the pin, and text the pax, be like I can't find you, etc., then cancel outside the pickup location. It's great entertainment.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> You should be worried when your pickup location is somewhere you consider to be the "hood". If you felt that this was not a safe area or an area where you would feel completely safe you never should have accepted the ping. You NEVER have to pick up anyone. The choice is ALWAYS yours. Please, if you learn nothing else on the forum, understand that saying NO to a ride is completely OK. You do not work for Uber. Uber cannot tell you what to do and when to do it. You MUST learn where you want to go and where you do not. Once you have that information firmly in mind you will know when to accept and when not to accept. Before this new pick up screen it was much harder to determine where the pickup was. The new screen makes it much clearer (despite less info) to determine where the pick up is and whether you should accept the ping.
> Also, keep in mind that if you accept the ping but you find that you are headed into an area where you are not comfortable you should ABSOLUTELY cancel the ride and drive away. You have to do this A LOT to make Uber mad and you should use it at will when necessary. You can be good for the next few days and your numbers will come back up again. The acceptance and cancellation rates are only based upon the last 7 days so "fixing yourself" is pretty easy.


Unless of course that person has a service animal. That will get you fired quicker than anything else


----------



## backyarddad (May 16, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Unless of course that person has a service animal. That will get you fired quicker than anything else


You cannot get fired, your a contracted employee.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

backyarddad said:


> You cannot get fired, your a contracted employee.


Sorry. Your contract will be instantly terminated if you don't pickup a person with a service animal. Is that better??


----------



## backyarddad (May 16, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Sorry. Your contract will be instantly terminated if you don't pickup a person with a service animal. Is that better??


Yes, thanks, now I can rest.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

What idiot would refuse to pick up ANY animal? They are much better behaved than 80% of my riders. If I could be an animal transport business I would be a much happier guy!



backyarddad said:


> You cannot get fired, your a contracted employee.


You need to take another look at what it means to be an independent contractor. You ABSOLUTELY can be fired as an independent contractor. In this case Uber "fires you" by De-activating your account but it you are working for someone as an independent contractor in the real world and they don't like the job you are doing they have every right to fire you. You seem to confuse independent contractor with owning your own business. You ARE NOT a business owner. You are simply someone working for a company "at your leisure" allowing you to work when, where and how you please. However, if you are not doing the work the company wants you to do they are free to release you at any time.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

No, but I have picked up an attractive chick and thought to myself "Damn, she's hot" as she gets in the car. During the long ride to Hollywood she mentioned that she's a new SoCal transplant and loves how everyone in LA is non judgmental then adds "because, you know, I'm gay."

No, incredibly hot woman, I did not know you were gay. But thanks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Really? You don't know how to use the Uber app?


There isn't a destination filter in my market because the college town is 5 miles by 5 miles so it woild be totally useless.



Guapcollecta said:


> I once cancelled a trip that I started. I picked up some guy from a gay club. And before everybody gets their panties in a bunch it wasn't cuz he was gay. It was because as soon as he got in my car I could smell poop and burnt rubber. It was gross.


Yuck!!!!



mxxdude said:


> Got a ping from a lady , turned out to be in a walmart parking lot in a ghetto side of town, decided &%[email protected]!* it. about 3min I got a text that says, "be right out just need to change my son" lmao, I responded "okay ill be waiting out front" SIKE, slowly drove off and as I was pulling out of the parking lot the timer hit 5min I canceled took my fee and went offline


Lmao! Nice! Ewww good for you


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

What signs?


----------

